#ubuntu-se 2015-12-28
<Coffe> tydligen har ledigheten helt sabbat min skalle .  det är någon knapp man kan hålla ner när man högerklickar i ett förnster flr få fra xterms font väljare.. men de står helt stilla.. hjälp
<Coffe> ctrl var det... var helt säker på jag testat ..
<Groggy> Men så är det ju alltid, man har semester och så är man inte produktiv 1/3-del av ledigheten innan och efter. Före väntar man på att vara ledig och efteråt har man glömt allt :) (har för mig att det forskats om det?)
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-29
<blurkis> tyst i kanelen numera..?  :)
<Krawlezt> Ubuntu to simple
<Krawlezt> Men kan väl ta o passa på, finns det något irssi script som döljer alla dessa tusentals join/quit/disconnect meddelanden?
<Krawlezt> Eller liknande
<andol> Krawlezt: Borde väl /ignore kunna lösa åt dig, med rätt parametrar?
<andol> Krawlezt: /ignore * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<andol> Tror dock att du vill dubbelkolla så att jag inte tänkt trasigt :)
<Krawlezt> Mitt irssi ser ju inte så roligt ut med: http://piclair.com/data/5ejih.jpg
<Krawlezt> Det är det enda jag faktiskt kan "störa" mig på :D
<Krawlezt> ./ignore #xkcd-signal MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS hittar jag också andol
<andol> Tja, finns fler än ett sätt att flå en katt.
<andol> Krawlezt: Fast det du vill köra är att köra /help ignore, och faktiskt förstå vad de olika förslagen innebär.
<andol> Att enbart cut-n-pastea får man inget unix-skägg utav :-)
<ispookan> Krawlezt: Skaffa en redig klient! :)
<Krawlezt> Vadå finns det fler klienter än irssi?
<Krawlezt> Kan jag inte tro!
<Krawlezt> Det är som när folk påstår att det finns annat snus än General, tror jag inte heller på
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-30
<bakteria> Tjenare. Har ett drygt problem med min server. Vet inte ens var jag ska börja felsöka det eller ens hur jag ska förklara det. Ta en titt https://youtu.be/VrveLkFbGpY
<Amoz> bakteria, det där ser ut som att weechat kraschar eller något, och att screen fuckar upp det "normala" flödet, eller nåt
<Amoz> har jag rätt i att du startat weechat i screen innan, återansluter till en session och försöker skriva. Och att skärmen blir helt skum där?
<Amoz> kika dmesg så ser du om nåt kraschar, tror jag.
<bakteria> Amoz: Nä det är inte weechat som crashar det är jag som går ur screenen. Det är då det händer.
<bakteria> Jag har provat det på min lokala maskin och där fungerar det som det skall.
<bakteria> Tack för du tog dig tid att titta på det.
<Amoz> ojdå, my bad. bakteria , vilken version är detta? 14.04? 15.04?
<Amoz> inte en fix till ditt problem , men en allmän rekommendation skulle vara att använda tmux eller byobu istället. Om jag minns rätt så är screen rätt gammalt vid det här laget.
<Amoz> En annan fullösning är att bara köra "reset" så ska väl konsollen rensas
<bakteria> 12.04
<bakteria> Ja reset eller clear funkar. Men jag står inte ut att det buggar.
<Amoz> bakteria, som sagt, vet inte vad problemet beror på, men ett tips för framtida bruk är att gå över till antingen byobu/tmux, eller prova en nyare version av ubuntu.
<Amoz> visserligen kanske byobu fortfarande använder screen som backend i 12.04, men det är bara å ställa in tmux som default istället.
<bakteria> Ska prova om det hjälper.
<bakteria> Tack för tipset.
<Amoz> bakteria, sen har du även folk med liknande problem här https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84600
<Amoz> möjligt att det är en direkt lösning till ditt problem
<bakteria> Tack ska kolla in sen när jag kommer tillbaka från middagen.
<andol> FYI: Ian Murdock har gått bort - http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
<cowbacon> andol: läste du hans twitter från igår? han hotade med självmord. verkar som han utförde sina planer
<andol> cowbacon: Har sett dem återpostade. I övrigt tänkte jag avvakta med spekulerade, och se vad som kommer fram den närmsta tiden.
<jebb> Hej! Jag är en totalt ny användare på Ubuntu. Hoppas på ert övereseende med detta.
<jebb> Jag har fått instruktioner om att köra i terminalen: "sudo gdebi OVPN.deb "
<jebb> Men jag får till svar: "Command is not found"
<jebb> Jag har laddat ner filen som det avser.
<jebb> Är det att den ligger i fel mapp?
<jebb> Vad är rooten i Ubuntu?
<andol> jebb: Se ut som att du inte har kommandot gdebi installerat. Du borde kunna installera det med följande kommando.
<andol> sudo apt-get install gdebi-core
<jebb> Tack!
<andol> jebb: Utan sammanhang skulle jag tolka rooten som att man refererar till den högsta nivån i filsystemet, allså katalognivån /.
<andol> Förresten, välkommen som Ubuntuanvändare!
<jebb> Tack (igen)
 * andol varnar för att han är lite utav serverräv, och att han mycket väl kan komma och kläcka ur sig kommandoradslösningen även i fall där det finns mer intuitiva skrivbordslösningar.
#ubuntu-se 2015-12-31
<gkeen_> http://techlog360.com/2015/12/playstation-4-hacked-to-run-linux/
<Hund> Så dom lyckades med PS4 också. :)
<ispookan> Coolt, sugen man blev på att testa det.
<gkeen_> Hund: lär ju inte ha varit mega svårt med tanke på att det är x86 :)
<Hund> Jag har ingen aning. :P
<gkeen_> inte senaste versionen av PS4ans firmware dock så detta kan ju va patchat redan
<Hund> Jag har ingen koll på hur väl Sony har låst sina konsoler.
<gkeen_> Att dom inte försökte sig på BSD istället, PS4an kör nån modifierad version av FreeBSD om jag inte minns fel
<gkeen_> jupp http://www.psdevwiki.com/ps4/Bootprocess
<gkeen_> förhoppningsvis blir det en fin steam burk om ett tag då ;)
<huttan> oj oj
<Barre> men gött nytt då
<bamsefar> Barre: Detsamma! :)
<Hund> Gott nytt år!
<huttan> Gott nytt år =)
<Hund> :D
<huttan> Jag fick sista raden 2015 iaf
 * huttan känner sig som en vinnare
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-01
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Grattis!
<Hund> Jag fick första raden för 2016.
<dataprata> Hur skall jag bära mig åt om jag vill hitta namnen på personerna som bodde på en viss adress i Sverige vid ett givet årtal?
<huttan> dataprata: leta rätt på gamla telefonkataloger =)
<Hund> Någon som har lite koll på Apache och rewrite-modulen?
<Hund> Jag vet inte om jag är lite korkad, men jag tycks inte hitta någon information om hur man gör.
<andol> Hund: Antar att du tittat på http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/rewrite/?
<Hund> andol: Hm, den sidan hittade jag inte på när jag kikade där. Ska spana in det om en stund.
<oldjung> Hej! Någon som har ett bra tips på hur jag ska värdera mitt arbete som IT- och drift-ansvarig? Jag försöker att få fram ett bra underlag till framtida löneförhandlingar.
<oldjung> arbetsförmedlingen är ingen okej källa. :P
<Amoz> oldjung, vad har detta med ubuntu att göra?
<oldjung> amoz, hmm ja bra fråga. Tänkte först skriva i ubuntu-offtopic, men det är på engelska, så tänkte jag på den här kanalen, men glömde att det inte är offtopic.
<andol> Amoz: Tja, finns ju åtminstone en viss IT-anknyting, och det är inte så att vi inte har korta offtopic-hopp annars. Åtminstone för egen del stör jag mig mest på feltopicande ifall det bryter ut till längre diskussioner.
<oldjung> men kan säga att jag hittade rätt bra svar på unionens hemsida
<oldjung> och jag ska försöka få min chef att börja använda ubuntu nu när driften börjar igen
<andol> oldjung: ...och där hade vi (typ) det förslag jag skulle komma med :) Sen tror jag även att det kan vara värdefullt att jämnföra med folk man känner, då det då är tydligare vad som finns för kompetens, ansvars, etc bakom titeln.
<andol> oldjung: Använda Ubuntu istället för?
<andol> Alternativt som ett komplett, för något nytt?
<oldjung> Hehe :)
<oldjung> Såhär ser det ut: jag började plugga nätverksteknik, programering osv. jag har bildat mig goda kunskaper innan på egen hand. Lämpligt nog så behövde min kompis hjälp på hans callcenter.
<oldjung> Callcentret är i princip nödlösning på nödlösning. Så min tid där har varit mest att få en överblick och nu presentera fram ett förslag
<oldjung> Så kommer jobba efter hans önskemål och krav, med tyngd på kostand (såklart)
<oldjung> ungefär 40 datorer i drift, och det mesta är rätt skräp och döende. så allt förutom kanske en switch ska bytas nu under året :P
<oldjung> så min kompetens är 4 månaders utbildning (via coursera.org och bloggar, tidningar, forum, whitepapers osv), plus några gymnasiekurser
<andol> Vad gäller att föreslå Ubuntu så låter mer som att det är en del i ett större förslag på hur miljön ska byggas om ordentligare?
<oldjung> Exakt. De kör nu windows 7 på några 10 år gamla datorer som de ringer via
<oldjung> så vill köra dom med ubuntu och stylea det så övergången blir lätt
<oldjung> sen bygga server, det vet jag inte riktigt hur jag tänkt att göra, beror budgeten
<andol> Jo, tar man ett helhetsgrepp, i ett läge där situationen kräver det, ja då kan det allt bli meningsfullt.
<andol> Med risk för att skriva självklarheter: Att däremot enbart vilja byta operativsystem/distribution, men behålla allt annat lika är betydligt tuffare att sälja, med tanke på omställningskostnader, etc.
<oldjung> Där vi är nu. Tiden har gjort sitt med dessa datorer, kommer köpas nytt runt början på nästa kvartal. Och vad som ligger i startgroparna för 2016 ser lovande ut, vad som kommer till multi-plattformar.
<oldjung> så jag har rätt nice läge här. min chef är en god vän också som gillar teknik, men svårt att förstå den.
<andol> Spännande!
<oldjung> köper något cloud för många tusen och vet inte vad han ska göra haha
<andol> Sällan man är i ett läge där man har chansen att göra såpass stora avtryck.
<oldjung> aa, blev lite av en slump. nästan på dagen jag börja plugga, avgick hans tidigare tekniker
<oldjung> så jag vet knappt vad min titel är haha. it-chef säger nån och it- och drift nån annan.
<andol> Fast låter inte som att du har så många under dig, så it-chef är väl lite att ta i?
<oldjung> haha, jo. men jag delegerar ut rutiner och ansvar ibland till teamleaders
<oldjung> väldigt simpla, som hur man startar om en router på bästa sätt
<andol> oldjung: I övrigt börjar jag hålla med Amoz om att det nog är på gränsen till offtopic att prata för mycket lönetaktik i kanalen. Ifall du vill kan jag däremot tänka mig att ge några korta i privmsg.
<oldjung> aa, det har ni rätt i. :) men det ledde ju till nånting av värde (iaf för mig) :)
<oldjung> och alla tips är välkomna i pm
<Hund> andol: Kikade där nu. Men vilken del är relevant?
<andol> Hund: Vilken del som är relevant beror väl på vad du vill åstadkomma? :) Fast antagligen vill du börja med att förstå modulen generellt, istället för att direkt försöka hitta en specifik lösnig du kan cut-n-pastea.
<andol> Rent spontant så låter "Introduction to regular expressions and mod_rewrite" relevant.
<Hund> Jag vill att min domän ska visas i adressfältet, inte serverns IP-adress.
<andol> Läs, förstå, lös problemet.
<Hund> Jag har läst alla delar och ingen pratar om mitt problem.
<andol> Alltså det att man går till domänadressen, och sen får man en redirekt till ip-adressen?
<Hund> Hm?
<andol> ?
<Zooklubba> Hund: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem?
<Hund> andol: Jag förstod inte frågan?
<Hund> Dom måste ha gjort om något, för när jag satt upp Apache förut så har det aldrig krånglat.
<andol> Hund: Försökte bara komma ihåg ifall det var så som jag trodde att du beskrivet det tidigare, att det av någon anledning är att så att http://dindomän/ styr om till http://ip.address/, eller ifall du löst den biten?
<Hund> Min domän pekar mot servern bara?
<andol> Hund: Åsyftar det här problemet, du beskriv förra året
<andol> < Hund> andol: Att när jag besöker adressen domän.xyz så förblir det just det namnet och inte växlar till IP-adressen.
<andol> (Eller alltså, vad du då till uppnå.)
<Hund> Jo, precis.
<andol> Jag säger som jag sa då, att defaultbetendet för både webbläsaren och webbservern är att behålla den adress du petade om.
<andol> Ifall det växlar över till ip-adressen är det för att det någonstans finns en inställning som aktivt säger att så ska ske.
<andol> Antingen att du har någon tillagd apache-config, eller att Wordpress gör det.
<Hund> Jag har då inte ordnat det.
<andol> Hursom så kommer du inte lösa problemet genom att lägga till konfig, utan du måste hitta orsaken till redirekcten, och plocka bort den.
<Hund> Och nu servar jag en enkel html-fil.
<andol> Vad händer när du serverar html-filen då?
<Hund> Samma ska.
<Hund> sak
<andol> Ok, då vet du att det inte är wordpress som är boven då.
<andol> Du har inte någon rewrite/redirct under /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/ då?
<Hund> Nope.
<Hund> Jag har lagt till ServerName, ServerAlias, DocumentRoot, ErrorLog och CustomLog.
<Hund> Även utan den konfigen så fungerar det inte.
<Hund> Därför antog jag att det var något som jag behövde fixa.
<andol> Kan du ge mig en pastea svar?
<andol> curl -Iv http://dindomän/sökväg/till/filen.html
<Hund> Vilken fil?
<andol> "Och nu servar jag en enkel html-fil."
<andol> Vilken fil som helst egentligen, mest att det ska vara utanför wordpress eller annat som potentiellt sett kan komplicera.
<andol> Japp, Zooklubba hade rätt :)
<andol> Hund: Notera att ditt värdnamn slår upp mot ett ip, och sen redirectar du till ett annat.
<Zooklubba> \o/
<Hund> Jag har inte gjort ett skit.
<andol> Hund: Ifall du använder tredje part till att redirecta, varför låter du inte dem redirectar till ditt värdnamn direkt, istället för att redirecta till ip:et, och det är värdnamnet du vill ha?
<Hund> Det enda jag gjort är att installera Apache.
<andol> Hund: Fast den http://värdnamn skickade mig som ett privmsg pekar ju på Gandis redirect-tjänst, och det är den som i sin tur styr vidare till en ip-adress.
<Hund> Då är det Gandi som muppar sig.
<andol> Hund: Verkar snarare som att du har bett Gandi göra något annat än vad du egentligen vill att de ska göra.
<andol> Hund: Vill du a) Att ditt ditt.värdnamn.tld ska mappas på en ip-adress eller b) att http://ditt.värdnman.tld/ ska skickas vidare till din server?
<Hund> Jag vill att man min domän ska peka mot servern bara.
<andol> Hund: I sådant fall låter det som att du vill a) men har gjort b).
<Hund> Hur ska jag göra a) då?
<andol> Läsa Gandis hjälpwiki?
<Zooklubba> Vadfalls Hund.
<Zooklubba> Redirect istællet før DNS pek på IPn antar jag?
<andol> Zooklubba: Precis
<Hund> Jag kan välja mellan redirect eller mask.
<Hund> Med mask syns min domän oavsett vilken sida jag är på.
<huttan> Hund: A record ?
<Hund> Finns inte.
<andol> Hund: Fast det där låter fel också, då det där fortfarande snarare låter som något webbigt än som dns:igt.
 * andol gissar att sagda mask är implementerad som en frame.
<Zooklubba> Pytteliten googling: https://wiki.gandi.net/en/dns/zone
<Zooklubba> https://wiki.gandi.net/en/domains/management/domain-as-website antar du gjort 1 istællet før 3.
<Hund> Jag är van med Loopia.
<huttan> Hund: vart ligger din domän då ?
<Hund> Gandi.
<huttan> Hund: låter sjukt om du inte kan skapa ett a record
<andol> huttan: Det kan man, det är bara det att Hund ta höger där han borde tagit vänster.
<huttan> Det står ju i länken Zooklubba gav
<Zooklubba> I lænken står det ju hur man gør det. Men nog verkar det lite mekkigt.
<Zooklubba> Tacka vet jag namecheap och fastmail
<andol> Zooklubba: Njae, FastMail envisas ju med att fortfarande bara spela IPv4.
<andol> Vilket är synd, då deras mailhosting annars är helt fantastisk, men som jag nu tvingas envisas med att inte vilja använda.
<Zooklubba> Fungerar før mig just nu. Blev najs med mailhostingen dock.
<Hund> Är FastMail open source?
 * andol tycker det är lite trist att det är 2016, och att det fortfarande är så många som är så dåliga på att prata IPv6.
<andol> Hund: Tja, FastMail är ju ett företag, och inte en programvara. Däremot lanserar de en hel del öppen kod, och de är en utav de stora drivarna bakom Cyrus.
<Hund> Det vet jag.
<Hund> Men det jag undrade var om deras tjänst är baserad på öppen källkod.
<andol> Hund: Tja, i grunden är ju deras tjänst i mångt och mycket byggd kring Cyrus, så i den omfattningen är svaret Ja. Däremot är det inte så att hela deras sammanhängde klump finns paketerat som ett enda stor projekt, typ så som Kolab är.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag är lite sugen på att komma bort från Gmail. Men har inte hittat någon smidigt alternativ.
<andol> Ifall du inte bryr dig om IPv6 så är FastMail så är FastMail en utav de bättre alterantiven.
<Hund> Mail är förvisso lika hemligt som ett vykort, men ska jag ändå byta vill jag byta till något öppet.
<andol> Om inte annat har de en 30 dagar Free Trial, ifall du vill klämma lite på tjänsten först.
<andol> Hund: Vad menar du med öppet i sammanhanget? Hur påverkar det konfidentiatlieten?
<Zooklubba> Jag hoppade direkt till den djupa delen av poolen. Efter massa år med Gmail før føretagskit.
<andol> Du behöver oavsett vad litar på de som äger infrastrukturen, och att de vet vad de sysslar med.
<andol> Däremot finns det ju ett värde i att de pratar öppna protokoll, och att du därmed lätt kan då ut din data, när du sen vill byta leverantör.
<Zooklubba> Hund: vet att du ær teknisk lagd, men att sætta upp din egna server, få den sækrad och fungera felfritt - nær du inte kunde sætta ett DNS-record. Jag skulle inte satsa før att du skulle lyckas iaf ;)
<andol> I övrigt så tycker jag inte att man ska förringa säkerhetsaspekten kring epost, då i princip alla nätkonton man har kan återställas ifall någon kapar en mailkonto.
<Hund> Jag syftade mer på innehållet i mailen.
<Zooklubba> skicka krypterade mail dårå
<Hund> Har man åtkomst till min mail så sitter man ju i skiten.
<Hund> mitt konto*
<andol> Hund: Jo, men för att kunna kapa alla andra nätkonton så räcker ju innehållet i just mailen.
<andol> Hund: Och ja, det är sant att du e-post inte ger något bra skydd mot en sofistierad angripare, som har direkt tillgång till allehanda nätverksinfrastruktur på Internet. De flesta angripare är dock inte sådana, och det finns ett stort värde i att även skydda sig mot dessa.
<andol> Jag menaar, visst är det relativt lätt för NSA, etc att snappa upp mail som går mellan mailservrar, men det är betydligt svårare för skriptkiddies, etc.
<Zooklubba> 2fa allt bara
<andol> Så bara för att det finns scenarion där man förlorar mot ett eventuellt NSA så ska man inte bortse från de mer vardagliga hoten, som också finns.
<Hund> Det jag menade var att jag undviker gärna mail helt.
<andol> Verkar inte särskilt realistiskt idag :)
<Hund> Och när jag måste använda det är jag aktsam med vad mailet innehåller.
<Hund> Jag vet. :P
<Hund> Anledningen till att jag valde Gandi är för att dom kör på open source och bidrar till projekt som Debian bland annat.
<Hund> Dock erbjuder dom bara 1GB lagring på deras mail. Man kan köpa till mer utrymme men det är rätt dyrt.
<Zooklubba> Sitter på Enhanced hos fastmail. $40/år. 15GB maillagring.
<Hund> Jag funderar på om man bara skulle ta och lagra den lokalt.
<andol> Hund: Fast då utvecklar och släppar ju FastMail betydligt med opensource är vad Gandi kör. Däremot ska Gandi ha extra cred för deras kontinuerliga ekonomiska stöd, etc.
<andol> Hund: Vad gäller att köra mycket open source, det gör ju mer eller mindre alla på *nix-fronten, om inte annat utav rent pragmatiska orsaker.
<Hund> Förvisso. Men det känns bra om dom har rätt inställning också. :)
<andol> Tycker båda två företagen har rätt ordentligt rätt inställning.
<Hund> Okej då, då ger jag mig. :D
<andol> Sen är det ju (föga förvånande) så att Gandi kan DNS betydligt bättre medan FastMail kan mail betydligt bättre.
<Hund> Du menar att FastMail kan DNS lika bra som mig? ;)
<andol> Nej
<Hund> Kom igen, jag försökte bjuda lite på mig själv nu. :P
<Hund> Jag kan ingenting om Apache, DNS etc. MIn enda erfarenhet av det är att jag satt upp EN server en gång för 5 år sedan typ.
<Hund> Jag har inget direkt intresse av det.
 * andol är lite för trött för att ha mycket till humor, och han borde nog ta och krypa till kojs nu.
<huttan> Hund: oväntat =)
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-02
<grisjakt> Vet någon om det finns en vettig tjänst för att acceptera pengar via SMS?
<NeverW8> Intressant grisjakt
<NeverW8> Swish I guess, kanske inte vad du letar efter.. men närmast vad jag vet
<grisjakt> Tänkte mer traditionellt/neutralt.
<grisjakt> Förutom det undrar jag också det som jag försökt få svar på ett tag nu: Om jag vet en exakt adress, hur kan jag idag, år 2016, kolla vilka som var registrerade (i Sverige) på den adressen sent 1990-tal eller tidigt 2000-tal?
<blurkis> grisjakt, Är det en engångsföreteelse eller ska det automatiseras? Jag hade hört med skatteverket ifall de lämnar ut uppgiften. Om inte skatteverket lämnar ut uppgiften så har jag svårt att se att någon annan gör det heller?
<grisjakt> blurkis: Engångsföreteelse.
<grisjakt> Hmm... testar Skatteverket då...
<grisjakt> Fast jag hade föredragit en "historisk vy" i Eniro.se/Hitta.se, blurkis.
<blurkis> skatteverket är ju myndigheten som ansvarar för vart människor är folkbokförda, och alla är skyldiga att ha en sådan adress.
<grisjakt> För en gångs skull kanske deras snokande kan komma till användning.
<grisjakt> Alla dessa register och hemlig data som de sitter på.
<grisjakt> Inte nog med att de finns och kan ställa till problem -- man får ju aldrig åtkomst till dem ens!
<NeverW8> Inte lätt när det är svårt
<blurkis> grisjakt, eniro använder folkbokföringsregistret. Om det sedan är något de betalar för, eller får gratis.. vet jag inte.
<blurkis> http://www.eniro.se/hjalp/personer/villkor/
<grisjakt> :/
<blurkis> Om du är sugen på att ringa (är tillräckligt nyfiken) så kan du nog börja ringa till följande ställe, och fråga om de kan vägleda dig.. http://www.scb.se/Pages/List____257499.aspx
<blurkis> scb samlar tydligen *all* information, men delar bara med sig av av-identifierade data. Dvs, de kan inte hjälpa dig. Men de kan nog vägleda dig rätt ändå. :)
<grisjakt> Usch, nej. Ringa? Använda rösten? Kommer aldrig på fråga.
<grisjakt> Mina ringningsdagar är sedan länge förbi.
<grisjakt> Skickade ett brev till Skatteverket i alla fall.
<NeverW8> Morgon Hund x)
<Hund> NeverW8: Morgon!
<screedo> God morgon
<ispookan> Seg morgon!
<screedo> ispookan: nähä
<screedo> En skön morgon med minusgrader
<NeverW8> Bara tre minus här i stockholm :P
<screedo> -1.1 i skåne :P
<ispookan> HÃ¥ll er till topic grabbar!
<screedo> lol
<screedo> men skrotade man inte det när man la ner offtopic? Eller man har svängt igen?
<andol> screedo: Tror det är lite flytande :) Personligen tycker jag det handlar mycket om mängd och balans.
<NeverW8> I giggled
<screedo> Jag har då aldrig förstått varför man ska bara hålla sig till ubuntu i en chatt kanal. Snacka om att låta kanalen dö ut. Men det är mitt tycke. :)
<NeverW8> IRC har väl bara minskat drastiskt de senaste åren
<NeverW8> Om vi jämför med typ 2002 - 2016
<NeverW8> Så kan själv tycka att ontopic kan vara ett plus, men offt kan likaväl gå med samma skäl som screedo
<screedo> jo, irc har väl minskat rätt rejält, men om man håller hårt på att man bara får prata ubuntu så dör den sociala biten ut och då försvinner ännu mer folk.
<NeverW8> Mjo det är sant
<screedo> men men, var inte hör för att diskutera detta :D
<screedo> god fortsättning på er.
<screedo> här*
<ispookan> Skojja lite med er! :)
<andol> ispookan: Humor om något är uppenbarligen off-topic :P
<Hund> Sarkasm gör sig sällan bra om man inte är tydlig.
<Hund> När jag började hänga på IRC i slutet på 90-talet var det extremt stort.
<Hund> DÃ¥ fanns ju inte Facebook, Snapchat och vad som nu finns.
<Hund> Idag är det bara nördarna kvar. :)
<screedo> hehe
<larsemil> Hund: IRC är det optimala sociala mediet.
<Hund> IRC är trevligt. :)
<Hund> Synd bara att alla ska envisas med Facebook till precis allt
<Hund> .*
<Spookan> Jag vägrar Facebook. Hehe.
<screedo> lol
<Hund> Jag önskar att jag kunde göra samma sak.
<Hund> Men jag skulle förlora kontakten med typ alla vänner.
<Hund> Fast frågan är väl vad det är för vänner egentligen.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> andol: Jag testar Fastmail nu. Hittills gillar jag det väldigt mycket.
<Amoz> om ens vänner inte håller kontakten med en om man är utan facebook känns det inte riktigt som "vänner" utan snarare bekanta :P;
<andol> Hund: Gött mos
<Hund> Amoz: Men det innebär att jag inte har några vänner. :P
<Amoz> Hund, jobbigt att komma till insikt att ens enda kompis är brevbäraren...
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> hm Hund. Nåt att kolla loads (temp och sånt) i terminalen hela tiden? kanske lite grafer med
<Zooklubba> cpu, gpu
<Zooklubba> har cputemp i min systray. men det e allt
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Bra fråga.
<Hund> Conky?
<Hund> Zooklubba: ^
<Zooklubba> Hund: kan tænka mig http://img15.deviantart.net/2f10/i/2011/057/8/a/conky___lua_ubuntu_by_fenouille84-d3af8o5.png
<Zooklubba> men palla ha det i bakgrunden
<Zooklubba> tenkt mig en workspace som jag knappt anvænder. ett litet fønster
<Hund> Du kan ha Conky i terminalen.
<Zooklubba> Hund: themas det med terminalen då?
<Zooklubba> hur. lol
<Zooklubba> awesome gillade inte att starta conky
<Zooklubba> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/is-there-any-way-to-get-conky-to-only-output-to-console-no-x-window-777770/ kanske
<Hund> Du lär skippa X.
<Hund> Det är så jag gjort för att ha det i min i3-bar.
<blurkis> Zooklubba, fotot på deviantart är snyggt. Men enligt mitt tycke och smak så är alla mojänger och snygga saker fullkomligt onödigt. Jag har de flesta program i fullt maximerade så inget fancy syns ändå.
<Zooklubba> blurkis: ditto. Ska nog t.o.m ta bort skit fran min bar i awesome
<Zooklubba> Hund: giff conf. den der var jo gammal
<Zooklubba> spiller dota og oel. kan ikke teste drit no. lilla Hund
<Hund> blurkis: Det är det som är trevligt med små paneler. :)
<Hund> http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-December-2015-575564250
<Hund> SÃ¥ har jag Conky.
<blurkis> Hund, på Fancy-skalan ligger det i toppen,  att din skärmdump är så bred.. antar jag beror på flera virtuella skärmar?
<Hund> blurkis: Tack! :) Jag har 3 skärmar.
<blurkis> Själv har jag väl en glasspinne uppkörd från rumpen till nacken, för jag är så ofancy det bara går. Jag har verkligen provat, men jag föredrar ubuntu med unity och jag kör nano före emacs eller vi.
<Hund> Smaken är som baken, delad. :D
<Hund> Jag gillar det, oliktänkande människor föder idéer och ger inspiration till andra.
<blurkis> med familj (sambo, ett barn) och två hundar så är datortiden begränsad. För mig handlar det till stor del om att få ut så mycket av tiden vid datorn. Tiden när man satt och konfigurerade saker i absurdum är över för min del.. Jag har förvandlats till ngn som roppar halleluja när saker fungerar out-of-the-box, haha..
<blurkis> internal server error på: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det är därför jag inte vågar skaffa flickvän.
<Hund> Rätt som det är så sitter man där med ungar och amortingar på något hus.
<blurkis> (skulle kolla vad conky är för något, förr körde alla typ windowmaker, afterstep, blackbox). Jag har inte hängt med i utveclingen
<Hund> :D
<blurkis> conky är bara en monitor för systemet?
<blurkis> inget desktop eller fönsterhanterare?
<Hund> Precis. Conky visar systeminformation.
<Hund> Eller ja, du kan få den att visa vad fan du vill egentligen. :)
<Hund> Vanligtvis huserar den på skrivbordet. Men eftersom jag kör med tiling och aldrig ser mina skrivbord är det rätt meningslöst att ha något där.
<blurkis> vad för wm har du?
<Hund> http://i3wm.org
<Amoz> Zooklubba, byobu är perfekt om du vill ha lite siffror i terminalen. Är ju tmux i bakgrunden så det går även å göra massa annatnice
<Amoz> borde va väldigt enkelt att byta profil så du får precis de grejer du vill ha i statusbaren
<Zooklubba> Jag kør AWesome
<Zooklubba> lame att ha de i status bar dock
<Zooklubba> Hund:
<Zooklubba> Amoz: jag vill inte ha skit i status baren. Vill ha de i terminalen
<Hund> Zooklubba: Du kan vara lame!
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> gamla gubbe
<Hund> Vet inte vad du pratar om. :P
<Zooklubba> conky
<Hund> Ja, jo.
<Hund> Men min ålder. Att jag skulle vara en gammal gubbe.
<Hund> Jag är ju ungdomen personifierad!
<Zooklubba> Hund: 35+?
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-03
<Amoz> Zooklubba, om du kollar upp projektet jag nämnde så blir det lite tydligare för dig.
<Zooklubba> Amoz: vill inte ha en WM dock
<senate> Zooklubba: top för load och sensors för temperatur i terminalen, varför krångla till det?
<senate> vill du att sensors ska visas hela tiden så startar du det med watch före
<Hund> Zooklubba: Nä
<Jokern> d3t ar sk0j at7 s4 m4ng3 4r h4r i4ag
<maxjezy> vad har ni för er?
<Hund> Frågan är väl vad du har för dig maxjezy?
<blurkis> ehlo
<Hund> God afton!
<blurkis> django är för jävla smidigt när man väl fått häng på det,  :)
<blurkis> bara jag som lider av att muspekaren "försvinner"/"döljs" ibland i gnome-terminal?
<Hund> Det låter mer som en feature. :)
<lgp> Hej
<Hund> Tjabba
<Krawlezt> Så störande när strömmen går och ingen är hemma så servern dör och man måste sätta upp allting igen..
<maxjezy> Hund: jadu, jag gjorde precis vegetariska burgare
<maxjezy> blitt vego efter nyår.
<maxjezy> har ni testat Sway?
<maxjezy> Microsoft tar säkerheten seriöst, jag har ett konto till mitt windows som är en mail och nu vägrar de verifiera att det är jag eftersom jag startade den med en alternativ 10 minute mail.
<maxjezy> så nu kan jag inte ladda ner appar
<maxjezy> i store
<maxjezy> dom fick in mig i fällan, kunde haft ett offlinekonto men store spelen är så najjs.
<maxjezy1> skapade ett lokalt konto istället
